# Hole Punching - Scanning problems



## jorgeantonystride (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello, 

I have been playing around with some techniques which involve hole punching the negative. You can see some of my tests on some old negs below. My problem is that when I go to scan the negatives, my scanner is automatically overexposing the image to the hole punch and not the image. This is seen in the second image below. 

Was wondering if anyone can offer my any advice or direct em to a related thread?  Any advice would be gratefully appreciated 

I am using a CanoScan 9000F. 

Many Thanks

Jorge


----------



## timor (Apr 12, 2013)

What purpose servers this hole punching in negatives ? Aesthetics ? Cause you know, you can add this effect later in computer ?


----------

